# 457 Visa and Redundancy



## deeter (Jun 9, 2008)

i am currently working for place who sponsors my 457 visa. i have worked there since october and am concerned i might be made redundant due to resizing and restructuring. i signed a 3 year contract with a fourth year option. there is nothing in the contract about early termination. i was hoping i could get some advise about what my options would be, what i might be entitled to and what they are supposed to do by law about making me redundant.

thanks-
heather


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

deeter said:


> i am currently working for place who sponsors my 457 visa. i have worked there since october and am concerned i might be made redundant due to resizing and restructuring. i signed a 3 year contract with a fourth year option. there is nothing in the contract about early termination. i was hoping i could get some advise about what my options would be, what i might be entitled to and what they are supposed to do by law about making me redundant.
> 
> thanks-
> heather


Hi Heather,

Welcome to the forum.

I would definitely consult an migration agent. There are 2 agents who occasionally post on here (Alan Collett and Liana Allen) or we used George Lombard Welcome to Austimmigration | George Lombard Consultancy Pty. Ltd. . You'll probably get a quicker response from George.

Let us know how you get on.

Dolly


----------



## pete.c (Jun 10, 2008)

*options...*

Hi Deeter,

With regards to remuneration; you might be entitled to a pay out.

More importantly if your employment is terminated for whatever reason you generally have 1 month in which to find another sponsor. So I would suggest that you start looking before your employment is actually terminated (if you think this will happen).

Another option is forget your 457 visa, apply for a general skilled visa. To be eligible and successful at gaining a general skilled visa there are a few requirements. Such as; qualification or experience (you *may *have this if you have worked 12 months out of the past 24 months here in Australia at you current job).

[edited by moderator]

Good luck!


----------



## FrankT (Apr 13, 2009)

I just found myself in a tight spot with a redundnacy notice served on me and kids in school. I was referred to these guys DNA Migration - Home who have a simple online redundancy assessment and came up with some options that keep me legally in Aus until the end of the school year and time to find a new employer. They charge a small fee but it worked for me. One month's notice from redundancy to find a new sponsor is a tall order in these times.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Deeter:

Consult with an agent about your options but you can just go ahead and apply for a PR visa and while it's in processing you will be on your 457 and if you are made redundant then Immi will likely issue a bridging visa while processing your PR visa. 

One of the risks undertaken by any 457 is this redundancy and being asked to leave the country on very short notice.

Good luck 



deeter said:


> i am currently working for place who sponsors my 457 visa. i have worked there since october and am concerned i might be made redundant due to resizing and restructuring. i signed a 3 year contract with a fourth year option. there is nothing in the contract about early termination. i was hoping i could get some advise about what my options would be, what i might be entitled to and what they are supposed to do by law about making me redundant.
> 
> thanks-
> heather


----------

